# Solved: error code 0x8007045d



## Jlm4301969 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have laptop that has no operating system on it and when I try to install a system from cd or usb flash drive I get error code 0x8007045d. All the media I'm using works with other computers. I've tried XP, Windows 7 32 bit & 64 bit. Ubuntu, Linux mint.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi *Jlm4301969* and welcome to TSG.

Tell us what laptop it is please, make and model, and some history about it, such as why isn't there an OS etc.

Also if we concentrate on installing Windows 7 at what point does the error message show up ?


----------



## Jlm4301969 (Apr 13, 2014)

It is a Toshiba Satellite L355-S7905. I repair computers and an elderly lady tried to reformat it herself. The Windows 7 install stops at 0 percent on expanding files. But it does a weird thing on the coping windows files, it will stay at 0 awhile then jump from 95 to 100 very fast.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

There can be a delay before Expanding Files shows 1%, how long did you leave it ?

So the error message appears over the screen showing 0% ?


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, that error indicates a problem with the HDD, you say an elderly lady tried to format it? Boot from the install media and instead of install, select "repair your computer" option. Select the command prompt at the x sources prompt type:-

DISKPART (press enter) next type:-

LIST DISK (press enter) next type:-

SELECT DISK 0 (after confirming Windows 7 target HD #) (press enter) next type:-

CLEAN (press enter) next type:-

CREATE PARTITION PRIMARY (press enter) next type:-

FORMAT FS=NTFS LABEL="WINDOWS 7" (press enter) next type:-

ACTIVE (press enter) next type:-

EXIT (press enter) 

Restart computer with install media, and this time select install.


----------



## Jlm4301969 (Apr 13, 2014)

Last try about 45 minutes on 0 percent then the error code popped up.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, well either there is a problem with the install media OR the HDD is dying, you could try running the manufacturers diagnostics on the drive.


----------



## Jlm4301969 (Apr 13, 2014)

Tried diskpart, it freezes at 0 percent on the format.


----------



## Jlm4301969 (Apr 13, 2014)

It will run Linux Mint from USB flash drive fine but the install freezes up. So I can try it but not install it.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

45 minutes is more than enough.

Try the 7 install again but this time delete any partitions on the hard drive then make new one(s) and format. To do that look for an 'Advanced' option at bottom left on the screen and click it.


----------



## Jlm4301969 (Apr 13, 2014)

Tried Diskpart again. It froze on format again but when I went to install the HDD was reformatted and set as primary and the Windows 7 install is working now. Thanks for the help.!


----------

